# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Ravvedimento Operoso codice 7085

## maxime67

Salve,
devo effettuare il ravvedimento per quanto riguarda la tassa per la bollatura dei libri sociali. Volevo una conferma da Voi se quello che adesso elenco è giusto come procedimento:
modello F24 codice tributo 7085 309,87 + interessi legali all'1,25 %
modello F23 Sanzione un 12 del 100% quindi 12,5% codice 678T.
E' giusto? Grazie per le eventuale risposte e buon lavoro.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve,
> devo effettuare il ravvedimento per quanto riguarda la tassa per la bollatura dei libri sociali. Volevo una conferma da Voi se quello che adesso elenco è giusto come procedimento:
> modello F24 codice tributo 7085 309,87 + interessi legali all'1,25 %
> modello F23 Sanzione un 12 del 100% quindi 12,5% codice 678T.
> E' giusto? Grazie per le eventuale risposte e buon lavoro.

  
Non capisco perchè dici che gli interessi legali sono l' 1,25% ....

----------


## maxime67

Accidenti 
con tutti questi tassi ho fatto confusione. E' vero hai ragione è il 3%. Per il resto è tutto giusto o c'è qualcosa da correggere? Grazie per l'aiuto

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Accidenti 
> con tutti questi tassi ho fatto confusione. E' vero hai ragione è il 3%. Per il resto è tutto giusto o c'è qualcosa da correggere? Grazie per l'aiuto

  Va bene. 
ciao

----------


## simbald

> Accidenti 
> con tutti questi tassi ho fatto confusione. E' vero hai ragione è il 3%. Per il resto è tutto giusto o c'è qualcosa da correggere? Grazie per l'aiuto

  la percentuale della sanzione essendo 1/12 di 100% entro i 30 giorni è l' 8,33% e non il 12,5

----------


## danilo sciuto

> la percentuale della sanzione essendo 1/12 di 100% entro i 30 giorni è l' 8,33% e non il 12,5

  Hai ragione ! 
(devo pure controllare le divisioni, adesso ......  :EEK!: )

----------


## swami

> (devo pure controllare le divisioni, adesso ...... )

  
fa finta d'avere un praticante in studio ... e nn un'Impiegata  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## panny

Scusate ma la sanzione non è fissa al 2,5% se la regolarizzazione avviene entro i 30 giorni dalla scadenza? :Confused:  Nel dubbio ... auguro buona Pasqua!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusate ma la sanzione non è fissa al 2,5% se la regolarizzazione avviene entro i 30 giorni dalla scadenza? Nel dubbio ... auguro buona Pasqua!

  La sanzione ridotta è pari a 1/12 di quella ordinaria, per cui: 
- se la sanzione ordinaria è il 30%, quella ridotta è il 2,5%, come dici tu;
- se la sanzione ordinaria è il 100%, come nel caso in specie, quella ridotta è l' 8,33%, come diciamo noi.  :Smile:

----------


## panny

Ok! Auguro di nuovo buona Pasqua a tutti gli utenti del forum.

----------


## simbald

...un dubbio, ma nella compilazione dell' F23 che codice  ente va indicato?? Roma2, Pescara?....

----------


## simbald

> ...un dubbio, ma nella compilazione dell' F23 che codice  ente va indicato?? Roma2, Pescara?....

  Mi rispondo da solo!  :Smile:  ...sembra che sia RCC ovvero Roma 2

----------

